# Better Pics Of My Mystery Fish....fuscotaeniatus ???



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are some better pics of my mystery fish. Some say Fusco, some say Hybrid and some say too young to tell. I have no idea...lol

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Still a hybrid


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, just wanted to be sure. Can u tell what it might be a mix of?

Thank You


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Definitely has some Dimidiochromis compressiceps in it.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Fogelhund.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

It could be a D. Compressiceps hybrid. It's definitely not a pure one. There may be a chance that it is another less common Dimidochromis species' like D. Strigatus. I've never owned any from the genus except Compressiceps though, so I am just taking a guess there.


----------

